# what can you write off? tires? oil change? car washes?



## lrod1887

just wanted to get someones opinion who has been ubering it for over a year and filed a 1099...

other than mileage (57 cents) what else can you write off?

I drive in California...

I read some people have to pick between writing off gas or mileage?

is that true?

can you write off anything related to the car expense? such as gas, car wash, air fresher, tires, etc..

thank you.


----------



## RainbowPlate

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-too...es--Auto-Related-Tax-Deductions/INF18123.html

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-too...-Taxes/Business-Use-of-Vehicles/INF12071.html

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html

Also note that deducting auto expenses is the second fastest path to an audit (claiming a home office is the biggest red flag).


----------



## elelegido

lrod1887 said:


> other than mileage (57 cents) what else can you write off?


Your soul. MMmmwhahahahaaaa.

Now get back to work.


----------



## Huberis

lrod1887 said:


> just wanted to get someones opinion who has been ubering it for over a year and filed a 1099...
> 
> other than mileage (57 cents) what else can you write off?
> 
> I drive in California...
> 
> I read some people have to pick between writing off gas or mileage?
> 
> is that true?
> 
> can you write off anything related to the car expense? such as gas, car wash, air fresher, tires, etc..
> 
> thank you.


You can not do that if you go by way of the standard mileage rate method. If you take the 57, you don't then get to deduct individual expenses, that would be double dipping.

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html


----------



## Huberis

Tolls you would get to write off. You may have additional, non automotive expenses to deduct.


----------



## atthehop

Huberis said:


> Tolls you would get to write off. You may have additional, non automotive expenses to deduct.


I do not think you can write off tolls if you are reimbursed by UBER.


----------



## UberHammer

You can either itemize all of those costs as deductions, or you can use the $0.57 per mile deduction. You can't do both.


----------



## Huberis

atthehop said:


> I do not think you can write off tolls if you are reimbursed by UBER.


I believe you are Uber only concerns themselves with tolls incurred with Pax on board. I could be wrong. If you drive through a toll in phase one or two.... I don't think they cover that. I could be wrong. Also, I've read of Uber missing some tolls that should have been accounted for.


----------



## StarzykCPA

Huberis said:


> I believe you are Uber only concerns themselves with tolls incurred with Pax on board. I could be wrong. If you drive through a toll in phase one or two.... I don't think they cover that. I could be wrong. Also, I've read of Uber missing some tolls that should have been accounted for.


Yes, you can deduct any tolls not reimbursed by Uber regardless of whether you use the actual expense or mileage method.

Expenses that fall into the actual expense category, and thus, can't be deducted if you are taking the standard mileage deduction include: gas, oil, tires, lease payments, maintenance/repairs, insurance, registration fees/tags, and depreciation


----------



## CowboyMC

StarzykCPA said:


> Yes, you can deduct any tolls not reimbursed by Uber regardless of whether you use the actual expense or mileage method.


You can deduct ALL TOLLS, whether reimbursed or not, going to pick-up client, while client is in car, and returning from dropping off client. Uber puts the tolls in the gross income reported on your 1099.


----------



## StarzykCPA

Right, thank you! I forgot that it is included in the gross amount on the 1099-K.


----------



## turbovator

lrod1887 said:


> just wanted to get someones opinion who has been ubering it for over a year and filed a 1099...
> 
> other than mileage (57 cents) what else can you write off?
> 
> I drive in California...
> 
> I read some people have to pick between writing off gas or mileage?
> 
> is that true?
> 
> can you write off anything related to the car expense? such as gas, car wash, air fresher, tires, etc..
> 
> thank you.


It's 57.5 for 2014 taxes and it's the 57.5 per mile deduction or any related vehicle operation expense, but it's a one or the other deduction you can't deduct both.


----------



## Uberest

I am looking to upgrade my iphone....can I deduct the cost of the new phone on my schedule C? yes I use it for personal use as well!!!!


----------



## StarzykCPA

Uberest said:


> I am looking to upgrade my iphone....can I deduct the cost of the new phone on my schedule C? yes I use it for personal use as well!!!!


If you can determine a reasonable method to determine the personal vs. business use, I would deduct the business use portion of the phone on Schedule C. You could also deduct the business portion of any monthly fees. It could be 10%, or it could be more or even less, depending on how much driving you do.


----------



## Uberest

There may be a phone usage logging app that would do this. Thanks Starzyk -- I will do this. Its a non-trivial write off.

may I also ask your view on whether dead miles can be written off, that is -- I accept a ping and it takes me to podunk. I turn the app off, because if I don't, I might be asked to go to rural podunk. I either come home or go to my fulltime job or otherwise any place where I need to be for non-uber reasons. Can I write off the miles going to where I am supposed to be even with the app "off"?


----------



## StarzykCPA

Yes, the app does not need to be "on" for your mileage to be considered business miles. In the scenario you described, those miles can be included as business miles. Just be sure to keep a written log of your total personal and business mileage.


----------



## turbovator

Uberest said:


> I am looking to upgrade my iphone....can I deduct the cost of the new phone on my schedule C? yes I use it for personal use as well!!!!


You might be able to take a % 40-50 deduction of the cost, since you use it for personal, as well as business. Check with your tax preparer or a CPA.


----------



## SanFranLyfter

You can also just use Everlance and the app will suggest things you can write off. The "business portion" of your data plan, cell phone accessories, and prescription eyewear were big ones for me I didn't know about. Hope that helps!


----------



## sidewazzz

I have 1 account dedicated to driving. Gas, repairs, food, drinks, tires and everything else related to driving. I write off everything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

sidewazzz said:


> I have 1 account dedicated to driving. Gas, repairs, food, drinks, tires and everything else related to driving. I write off everything.


Why do people think they can deduct meals? Not true unless you go somewhere overnight.


----------



## Realityshark

There are lots of things you can write off if your an Uber driver:

Your self-respect
Your dignity
Your car
Your self-worth
Any prospect of finding a real job because you're wasting your time with Uber.
Your life
And of course, as previously mentioned, your soul.


----------



## sidewazzz

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do people think they can deduct meals? Not true unless you go somewhere overnight.


Well according to your statement it is true. Considering I work the late shift till the wee hours of the morning, my tax guy has no problem including it. Who's to say it's not for my clients anyways? When you take into account our employeement status "contractor" this allows you to do somethings.

I love it when people don't think outside the box.


----------



## kentao315

SanFranLyfter said:


> You can also just use Everlance and the app will suggest things you can write off. The "business portion" of your data plan, cell phone accessories, and prescription eyewear were big ones for me I didn't know about. Hope that helps!


Just checked it out, looks great os far


----------

